# looking for bronco aw check list of what was made and colors



## John Mcgeehan (Dec 23, 2019)

I am looking for a list of aw early bronco slot cars that were made. I have one in cube in orange and one in blister pack in red. did they make them in both colors in both packages? thanks


----------

